# My Life  < Update>



## The Poet (Sep 26, 2016)

My report this week couldn't be better in that everything, every aspect of the garden is perfect. The new soil and watering "when they need it and fertilizing same/same" has made my little piece of Eden happy and healthy. 
The leaves are straight and dark green. The new growth is beautiful. 
    I gotta get me a camera, but the oven timer is reminding me my Pizza dough is ready so I'll be bock! 
                                         Poet...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 27, 2016)

cool enough


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2016)

Awesomeness abounds!


----------



## The Poet (Sep 29, 2016)

.. sorry but damn that was a good Pizza.
 Now to the matter at hand, that of finishing the post I started 3 days ago. 

   No more disasters for me!~ My plants are very happy, so happy that I am truly stunned! 
{It must have been the soil} 
The thing is that a 3 gallon bucket holds water much longer than a 2 gallon. That is its strong point, that of lasting longer between watering periods. But the center of the soil in my 3 gallon pots seemed to be always wet as they were real heavy, even a week after watering!

  {Postscript: I was reading this again and should add 2-3 months! after harvesting and letting the soil sit in the pot over in the corner, I dumped out the soil and the center was still wet! the pot still heavy and it stunk! A classic case of poor drainage. I couldn't put enough perlite in 'Empire Builder' to make it drain! It was impossible! I wasted three years of my life trying to grow plants in Empire Builder soil. They would just sit there and wouldn't grow. I did get a good crop last year but I don't know how.
   Now I am very happy with Ocean Forest soil and my plants are too!
I am learning to listen to my plants.
   Now to continue on with whatever came before...
   Thank you...
Poet...

   My 3 gallon pots were always still wet in the center but I watered them because the surface and the sides were dry, ie. poor drainage
The new soil has solved this problem with lots of perlite already in the much better,
 'Ocean Forest' soil resulting in 'good drainage'.
 The plants by their rush of new growth are telling me this. 

   They love their new home and when they recovered from transplanting to Ocean Forest they just started bursting forth with an absurd amount of growth. The leaves are dark green with no curling or spots, no imperfections. My mind is racing to consider all the possibilities and ramifications of my new found knowledge.
 My plants are happy and so am I. 
We are all very happy here on the farm, dogs and chickens too!

   {I will get a camera one of these days} 
 by then I may even have something beautiful to photograph. 

   One question?

   Strains like my Purple Goji and Dream Catcher {from Greenpoint}
 if flipped long enough to pull males then put back into veg...
Should I veg them 3-4-5 months + and take clones and see what happens? Or just buy new seeds as spending months with problems I made myself is getting old.  


                              Thank you...


                                        The Happy Poet...&#9834;


.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 30, 2016)

Its always such a great time when you find the solution AND learn something in the process :yay:


----------



## The Poet (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you, 

    Just this morning as the sun was coming up I transplanted my 4 Satori to Ocean Forest with extra perlite and extra 'no nute' soil added. I noticed that all the strains liked the Ocean Forest except the Satori which is said to not like too much feeding. 
The Oregon Grown OG from OGS and the two Greenpoint strains love it so I left them alone. 
   I had a big bag of perlite and another of 'no-nute' soil to lighten the O.F. soil with and I am proud to have noticed that the Satori were not happy in the straight O.F. They were not growing and the leaves were yellow and puny. 
There are four and now I think they will be right at home.

   The other plants are dark green and without any imperfections on the leaves. 
They are happy and growing well.


                            Thank y'all for all the help!


                                        The Poet...

     Update:


         Satori much prefers soil 'lighter' than Ocean Forest.
   Mine are beautiful after mixing extra perlite and extra non-nute soil to the O.F.
Satori my favorite strain... it said O.F. is too strong.


                                       Wow...


.





.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2016)

very cool Poet.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 10, 2016)

You heard your plants speak to you!!!!!:yay: The more you watch them and get a feel for them, the more they will "speak" to you


----------

